# Freezer Beef



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Not a good sign....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/cattle_outlook_freezers_losing_beef_NAA_University_News_Release/


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I don't understand, they say that levels of beef in storage are down. yet the prices of boxed beef are also down. Shouldn't the low levels in storage cause the prices of boxed beef to go up? Maybe I'm not thinking right.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Prices are still right as they listed. Calves are still going up.

Took a set of beef master steers that came straight off of F-1 Brangus cows, averaged 850#. Still brought over 2.00 a pound.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

IHCman said:


> I don't understand, they say that levels of beef in storage are down. yet the prices of boxed beef are also down. Shouldn't the low levels in storage cause the prices of boxed beef to go up? Maybe I'm not thinking right.


I am thinking it is more of a indicator of consumer preferences....maybe indicating that beef demand at the consumer level is waning. The price is beginning to make some folks think about alternatives. I know we are eating a lot more seafood now because of the price of beef. Fresh scallops and other shellfish are more enticing now because they are as affordable as beef.

Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

The decline in frozen beef also has to do with profit. Packers are not going to keep much more on hand than they can readily ship.

Slaughter numbers are down about 50,000 per week. The slaughter number is adjusted weekly according to how boxed beef sells.

Owners of finished cattle are in the drivers seat. They are not selling at break even just to generate cash flow any more. Packers no longer make a big profit early, then unload what is left at smaller profits.

Cattle on feed, packer orders and consumer consumption are all in direct correlation to available live cattle.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I do not buy a lot of meat from the stoee so I dont pay the closest attention to retail cut prices. I bought some pork trim for venison sausage today. Wow. That was $2.69. And the beef? $12 $15 a pound for good steak.

Gonna make me smile come butcher time next year.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Our meat comes way of the smokepole or centerfire and I dress, package and freeze it myself. I didn't buy 44 acres of prime up north Michigan hunting ground not to harvest my own crop....


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I hear you loud and clear on procwssing. Always did as a kid. Stopped for awhile then bought a foodsaver and never looked back. Last one brought in was very disappointing. Never again unless something major comes up. I can see why people wouldn't like venison if it was all processed like that one. I spent more time trimming and wasted more meat on those butterflied sinewy chops than I care to remember. This was after I asked them not to cut any steaks or chops. Leave one piece of meat per package. Would have been much easier to fix their quick lackey job then.


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

Just sold finished corn feed beef for 3.25 lb hanging. I know that's cheap but it's the same customers I've had from the start.
Ground a whole young bull into burger and selling it for 3.50lb .


----------

